# A little horny call



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Small but mighty.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Looks good ...sounds great


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Another cracker there!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You are a busy guy lately! Another nice one!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rich, you ever slow down buddy ? Lol. Nice job once again !
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Rich, you ever slow down buddy ? Lol. Nice job once again !
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


--------------------------------------
Well I don't want to slow down, but my old body has forced me in to the situation. I used to drive over 700 miles just to call coyotes, but now I only dream of those times. North Texas was coyote heaven, and I ain't fooling you. I am lucky to have my little call factory out back though. Gives me something to do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well don't stop Rich keep them coming! I'll have to save some money for one to be sent over!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well don't stop Rich keep them coming! I'll have to save some money for one to be sent over!


--------------------
I know what you are saying sir. Now tell all of your friends to vote against Obama come November and maybe we can turn this economy around.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Rich Cronk said:


> --------------------
> I know what you are saying sir. Now tell all of your friends to vote against Obama come November and maybe we can turn this economy around.


Rich my dear boy I don't think me here in little old England can do much about that! I wish I could!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Rich my dear boy I don't think me here in little old England can do much about that! I wish I could!


-----------------------
Well I can't diss you for that. For now you can still wish us good luck though. (smile)


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I do every day!


----------

